# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  ARTE am 14.10.2007 um 15Uhr50

## schiene

Beginn: 15.50 Uhr Ende: 17.30 Uhr Länge: 100 Min. 

Bauingenieur Jean weiß nichts mehr mit sich anzufangen, seit er vor zwei Jahren von seiner Frau verlassen wurde. Um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen, nimmt er die Einladung seines Freundes Polo an und begleitet ihn auf einen Golfurlaub nach Thailand. Das Reiseziel ist nicht zufällig gewählt, denn Polo will seinen Freund nicht nur mit Golf wieder aufmuntern, sondern auch mit Sex. Mit käuflichem Sex. Polo argumentiert vergeblich, es sei auch nichts anderes, als einer Frau Blumen zu schenken: Jean verweigert sich dem Sextourismus und wendet sich lieber an eine Heiratsagentur. Doch die Ergebnisse sind alles andere als befriedigend. So begleitet er Polo - wenn auch anfangs noch widerwillig - in die "Lady Bar", wo er die schöne Pat trifft. Sie will dem Milieu entfliehen und gibt vor, ihn zu lieben. Während Jean an der Echtheit ihrer Gefühle zweifelt, rückt die Heimreise immer näher...  

Darsteller: Eric Savin (Jean), Margot Abascal (Französin), Jean-Pierre Léonardini (Patrick), Bonkoch Konmalaï (Aom), Bruno López (Polo), Dao Paratee (Pat) 
Autor: Xavier Durringer 
Musik: Christophe Gerber 
Original Titel: Up to You 
Regie: Xavier Durringer

----------

Ui .....nettes Häckelgarn

----------


## schiene

> Ui .....nettes Häckelgarn


kommt am 14.10.2007 und nicht wie ich schrieb am 15.10.2007
HABS SCHON ABGEÄNDERT!
Sorry

----------


## schiene

Wiederholung am  22. Oktober 2007 0Uhr55

----------


## Daniel Sun

Läuft übrigens heute um 16.05 Uhr auch schon auf arte.

----------


## Joseph

Habe die Geschichte schon gestern Abend auf Arte gesehen. Recht unterhaltsam, doch kann ich einfach nicht verstehen, wie ein wenn auch Thailand-unerfahrener Farang so leichtgläubig sein und auf eine solche Frau "reinfallen" kann...
Die "zweite Hauptdarstellerin" (Aum, die Polo auf dem Golfplatz und anderswo betreut) habe ich mal persönlich von Nahem gesehen! Sie heißt Bongkoch Kongmalai, Nickname Dtack (engl. "Tuk") oder auf Thai ตั๊ก บงกช คงมาลัย . Sie gilt in Thailand als äußerst sexy. Im (thaisprachigen) Internet steht viel über sie, auch über ihre Operationen (Brust, Nase...) wird detailliert berichtet, und es finden sich recht freizügige Fotos. Hier mal ein weniger freizügiges (ich weiß noch nicht, was man hier im Forum zeigen darf oder soll):

http://www.thaifilmdirector.com/files/p ... 1577-6.jpg

In einem Interview, bei dem ich zugegen war, hat sie von ihren Hobbies gesprochen: "Bücher lesen, Lieder hören, schwimmen"...

Pat, die Freundin Jeans, ist weit weniger bekannt und hat in wesentlich weniger Filmen mitgespielt. Sie heißt Paratee Ampornrat, Nickname Dao, auf Thai ภารตี อำภรรัตน์   (ดาว). Von ihr habe ich kein Foto im Internet gefunden, sie ist in Thailand noch nicht sehr bekannt...

Joseph

----------

Habe den Film gestern Abend geschaut und die Wiederholung heute nochmal! Thailand fehlt mir halt, aber OK, die vier Wochen werden auch noch vergehen.

Dass ein Mann auf eine solche frau reinfallen kann, sorry aber ich kann es verstehen. Das Spiel ist perfekt zwischen zuckersüß und totaler Wut. Der Macher des Films kennt sich gut aus, ähnlich wie manche Member hier. Hätte da zwei im Auge die Regie gefüht haben könnten.

Aber im Film gab es zumindest, scheinbar, ein Happy End im Isaan, das wäre den Beiden nicht eingefallen!

Grüße
Volker

----------

> Aber im Film gab es zumindest, scheinbar, ein Happy End im Isaan, das wäre den Beiden nicht eingefallen!


Story von Teil 2 - dann wird nach Frankreich übergesiedelt und die Dame wird dort schon nach kurzer Zeit ihrer neuen Möglichkeiten bewusst.   :cool:

----------

OHH, hab ja schon gelesen, dass der Dany-Threat entfernt wurde, geht das Drehbuch jetzt hier weiter?

----------

> ...geht das Drehbuch jetzt hier weiter?


Nee, aber in wirklichen Leben.

----------

Da sowieso, und das ist noch spannender als jedes Drehbuch, glaub es mir einfach

----------

Finde es aber toll, wer sich hier als Autor outet!

Grüße Volker

Waren einfeich nur die, die ich verdächtigt habe! hehe

Nehms ihn aber nicht übel!

Grüsse an die Verdächtigen

Volker

----------


## guenny

@Joseph,
hier kannst du alles zeigen, ich denke mal nur bei Hardcore-Pornos müsste man Enrico anständigkeitshalber vorher fragen.
Aber es geht um Thailand, wir haben weder den Anspruch von vorne bis hinten familien(minderjährigen-)tauglich zu sein noch gerieren wir uns als die Forenschweine. Von daher haben wir einen gewissen Vorteil.
Ich habe gestern nur einen Teil gesehen. Wir haben uns auf dem Sofa gegenseitig die Schenkel vor Lachen geklopft.
Da wir ja auch in dem einen oder anderen Urlaub nach Patty fahren zum Party machen, wiedererkennt man natürlich sofort das typische Bar-Englisch. Ich habe versucht dann immer vorherzusagen was wie gesprochen als nächstes kommt. Meist lag ich richtig.
Joseph, ich kann das verstehen, wenn der Typ da drauf abfährt. Der Film war, im Gegensatz zu den niveaulosen Privatsenderproduktionen von Kennern gecoacht. Die wussten, was abgeht und wie.
Leider hab ich das Ende nicht gesehn, soll wohl eher zweideutig ausgegangen sein.

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Guenny, es kommt ja noch mal ne Wiederholung  :: 

Ich hatte mir den Film auch angeschaut. Fand ihn sehr kurzweilig und recht authentisch. Alles in allem eine gelungene Produktion.

Übrigens, vielen Dank an Joseph für den Hinweiß zu der einen Darstellerin. War ganz klar mein Favorit in dem Film! :super:
 

Hier noch ein nettes Video von Tuk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90UbgXSaozA

----------

> ...kann ich einfach nicht verstehen, wie ein wenn auch Thailand-unerfahrener Farang so leichtgläubig sein und auf eine solche Frau "reinfallen" kann...


Sei versichert, genau so hat es schon unzählige Male stattgefunden und wird es auch immer und immer wieder.

----------

> Finde es aber toll, wer sich hier als Autor outet!...
> Waren einfeich nur die, die ich verdächtigt habe!...


Wer, wie, wo?
Was hast Du denn da gelesen?
Und wieso Plural?

----------


## Joseph

Monta schreibt:
"Sei versichert, genau so hat es schon unzählige Male stattgefunden und wird es auch immer und immer wieder."

Das ist mir natürlich klar, ich weiß, dass es immer wieder passiert...ich habe im weiteren Bekanntenkreis einige krasse Fälle gesehen...da könnte ich Geschichten erzählen...habe auch in den Bars meine Beobachtungen gemacht...trotzdem, mir unverständlich...diese Blindheit von Seiten des Mannes...diese Naivität...es ist doch (zumindest für den Außenstehenden) alles vorhersehbar...

Wobei ich betonen möchte, ich habe nichts gegen die Damen, wirklich nicht...ich achte sie als Mensch, teilweise kann ich ihr Handeln verstehen...

Aber selbst wenn ich eine Beziehung mit einer von ihnen anfinge: in dem Moment, indem ich -wie im Fim geschehen- erfahre (mit eigenen Augen sehe), dass sie mit einem Anderen geht, wäre mein Interesse schlagartig erloschen...vielleicht ist das altmodisch...aber da kann ich nicht anders...

Ein großes Problem für mich wäre wahrscheinlich, dass ich nach einigen Tagen des Zusammenseins nicht mehr wüsste, über was ich mich mit der Dame noch unterhalten könnte...die Unterhaltung zwischen den beiden war doch nach meinem Eindruck ziemlich seicht...vielleicht erscheine ich zu überheblich, aber ich wünsche mir ähnliche Interessen, so dass uns der Gesprächsstoff auch in 10 Jahren noch nicht ausgeht...

Joseph

----------


## guenny

Joseph, mit dienem letzten Absatz kommst du ins philosophieren, was eine Beziehung ausmacht und langfristig am Leben hält. Ich sage bewusst Beziehung, weil das wohl mit oder ohne Trauschein dasselbe ist.
Ich erlebe sehr oft, wie da üüber hochgeistige Unterhaltungen schwadroniert wird, anregende politische Diskussionen, was weiss ich alles. Und andererseits gibts welche, die diese Ansprüche so nicht stellen, die sagen das habe ich jeden Tag bis zu 12 Stunden im Beruf, das brauch ich nicht zuhause auch noch. Beide Einstellungen gehen dann vom Bedürfnis des einen aus und blenden die der Partnerin aus.
Mir persönlich sagt weder das eine noch das andere zu, ich mag beides. Und ich finde es extrem schwierig, weil man ja ncht nur die eigene Sichtweise hat, sondern auch die Bedürfnisse des Partners. Das muss ja dann auch zusammenpassen.

----------


## Joseph

Guenny, Du hast natürlich Recht, und was ich geschrieben habe, gibt nur mein momentanes Denken wieder...ich denke in letzter Zeit viel darüber nach...aus gegebenem Anlass...ich möchte alles "richtig" machen...ich möchte niemanden enttäuschen und selbst auch keine Enttäuschung erleben...im Moment ist es schwierig für mich, mir vorzustellen, mit jemandem auf Dauer, möglicherweisde für immer, zusammenzuleben...ich weiß nicht, ob ich das kann...ich muss einen Weg finden, das vorher zu üben...

Joseph

----------


## Enrico

> (ich weiß noch nicht, was man hier im Forum zeigen darf oder soll):
> 
> Joseph


Ich sags mal so, kein pornografischer Kram, alle Bilder bitte mit Stiel, dann hab ich nix dagegen, aber ich weis das du das von alleine als selbstverständlich meinst.

----------

Mit Stiel oder Stiehl ?

----------


## big_cloud

Stil, Stiel oder Stihl  ::

----------


## guenny

STIL ihr Banausen.
@Joseph,
ich kanns bis zu einem gewissen Rad nachvollziehen. Es ist wichtig, sich darbüer Gedanken zu machen. Nur solltest du dich von verschiedenen Aspekten leiten lassen:
1. Es gibt kein für immer. Niemand kann in die Zukunft sehen. Die Zeiten immerwährender Ehen oder Beziehungen sind vorbei. Betrachte den Begriff "Lebensabschnittsgefährtin" nicht als etwas negatives. Es ist keine Schande, wenn eine Beziehung nicht ewig hält. Eine Schande ist es nur, wenn man sich keine Mühe gibt und egoistisch nur die eigenen Bedürfnisse sieht so dass die Beziehung daran scheitert.
Zuviel Ängstlichkeit ist auch nicht gut.

----------


## Dieter

Der Film war ne ganz gute Millieustudie.

2 mal musste ich lachen. Bei der Stelle mit dem ersten Kennenlernen in der Beer Bar nach den Worten des einen Hansels "Die ist doch keine Nutte, die ist doch nur zum Billardspielen hier" und in der Szene wo die Angebete mit dem Schwarzen mitgeht und den Hansel stehen laesst, worauf der Hansel zerknirscht meint "das ist fuer mich wie wenn sie mit nem Japaner mitgeht, fuer mich ist das kein Unterschied" und sein Kumpel mit Verweis auf die unterschiedliche Penisgroessen von Japanern und Schwarzen entgegnete "fuer Deine Kleine schon".

----------


## guenny

Fand ich auch amüsant. Ehrlich wars ja wirklich da, als das Mädel ihn zur Sau machte und ihm klarmachte du bist hier im Urlaub mit mir aber ich bin nicht im Urlaub mit dir.
Diese Szene fand ich war eine Schlüsselszene, die das ganze Dilemma der Mädels aufzeigte.

----------


## Dieter

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Maedels in einem Dilemma befanden. Die Nummer, so viel Kohle so schnell wie moeglich funktionierte doch bei den 2 Franzosen wunderbar. Sogar noch mit Anschlussziehung.

Was mich (nicht nur in dem Film) immer voll abturnt ist dieser dummbatzige Barslang der Ladies.

----------


## Joseph

Diese Englischsätze, welche die Bardamen immer wieder verwenden, finden sich auch in einem Buch (oder in mehreren ähnlichen Büchern) etwa mit dem Titel "Englisch für Barladies". Die Damen sitzen, wenn keine prospektiven Kunden dasind, in der Bar und lernen diese Sätze immer wieder auswendig...es sind praxisnahe Sätze, die immer wieder angewendet werden können, das geht bald ganz automatisch...Damit die Aussprache gelingt, wird eine ausprachegerechte Transkription in Thai gleich mitgeliefert...

Es gibt auch Bücher, in denen entsprechende Sätze für zu schreibende Briefe zu finden sind...neuerdings sogar für SMS-Botschaften. 

Joseph

----------


## Dieter

Genau so isses Joseph, deshalb auch immer die gleichen stereotypischen Saetze.

----------

Mittlerweile hat die Videothek unseres Vertrauens den Film auch in ihr Angebot aufgenommen. Am Besten geht ihr mal suchen indem ihr dem Händler einfach den Titel "Schenke keine Blumen in Thailand" mitteilt.

----------


## schiene

gab mir heute nachmittag mal den Film angeschaut und fand ihn recht unterhalsam.
Gefallen hat mir die Aussage des Girls:"du bist hier mit mir im Urlaub,aber ich bin hier nicht mit dir im Urlaub."

----------

